

Funding start-ups through crowdfunding. Pros and Cons - cstefanovici
http://blog.schoolbasic.com/the-chosen-start-up-method-pros-and-cons

======
cstefanovici
I added some of my thoughts on how to make crowdfunding work as a method of
generating a seed round for a new start-up. Curious to see what others
think...

------
tjbd3
Post it to TechCrunch comments or something

